# Mares in foal stolen



## Gucci_b (26 May 2011)

CAN ANYONE HELP**STOLEN** 3 coloured mares heavy in foal have been taken from Surrey 'opposite chessington world of adventures'. A Large reward is on offer and anyone with any information should contact Lisa on 07775448324 in strict confidance
PLEASE RE POST maybe on your facebook


----------



## Cuffey (26 May 2011)

This is old information from last summer
Proper details with Crime Number were never forthcoming
I dont know why it is circulating again


----------



## cally6008 (27 May 2011)

i'm thinking a year on and person has sent info round again, never had that phone number first time round, i've sent number a message asking them to email me


----------



## Gucci_b (27 May 2011)

The person contacted me very late last night.  This did happen 10 months ago and the person has never found her mares, the details are also with horse watch.


----------



## Cuffey (27 May 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			The person contacted me very late last night.  This did happen 10 months ago and the person has never found her mares, the details are also with horse watch.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be pedantic...

I have searched the Stolen Horse Register http://www.stolenhorseregister.com --nothing

Nedonline--they are not listed in Stolen there either

I have been shot down in flames for circulating info through Horsewatch system without a Crime Number
It is very difficult to help people without the necessary info and the current message is being circulated as though it just happened


----------



## Chestnutmare (27 May 2011)

It's on Facebook too, one of my contacts has just posted it up... so I came on here to advise but noticed this thread...


----------



## RobinHood (27 May 2011)

If it helps I know the field in question and the horses belong to the 'travelling community"


----------



## RobinHood (27 May 2011)

I know the land owner too so I'll phone her tomorrow and find out the score.


----------



## Gucci_b (28 May 2011)

All I know, seems to be as much as every one else.... got the post via facebook from a friend, so i posted it on here. I too thought this happend a few days ago


----------



## cally6008 (28 May 2011)

The details DID not come through the horsewatch system AT ALL. If they had of done, I would have details. The details were originally posted on the Preloved website which is what I do have on my website.

I am now in contact with the owner and she is sorting out correct details and photos for circulation in the proper manner. At this time, details can not be added to the Stolen Horse Register but should be in due course.

As Cuffey points out, we can NOT send details through the horsewatch network without a crime reference or incident number or photos. You would not believe the flack we get if we send out incomplete reports.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 May 2011)

Presumably if they were heavy in foal last summer they won't be now, so if people are reposting on fb etc might be worth changing this detail..


----------

